# Homemade Planer Boards



## ohiohunter43015

I have googled and yahoo'd and even asked Jeeves, None of them can help me with what I am looking for. Does anyone have a diagram or layout for homemade single board planers?


----------



## davef

I had found plans/instructions for small inline ones at lithos jigs web site. I printed them out and at the bottom its marked http://lithosjigs.com/planerplans.html. I used some scrap pieces of redwood and they work fine.


----------



## Nikster

Here ya go;





Make Your Own Dual Planer Boards

Last season Quinte saw a boom in the number of anglers using Planer Boards with the AQuinte Fishing [email protected] tournaments. It was expected, as anglers adjusted to zebra mussel cleaned water. Yet there were still many others, for whatever reason, reluctant to give planer boards a try. Those of you who haven=t tried planer boards here=s a set of plans you can use to build your own set of boards.

A couple of suggestions not covered in the plans. The first is to add a flag to your boards. Quinte is narrow in spots and adding a highly visible flag will give others on the water time to manoeuvre clear of your board. The second suggestion is about paint, choose paint with hardener and a high gloss finish then apply several coats to your boards. This will not only give the boards a professional look but also a shine, which will aid the visibility. Enjoy your new boards and the sense of accomplishment that will accompany your first planer board fish!



Materials Per Board



2
1" x 6" x 28" Redwood 
2
12" x 1/4" Threaded rod 
1
12" x 5/16" Threaded Rod 
1
1/4" x 6" Eye Bolt 
10
1/4" Washers 
10
1/4" Nuts 
4
5/16" Washers 
4
5/16" Nuts 



In addition to the materials above, one will need a hand saw, wood rasp to form the 30 degree angle on the face of the boards, a 1/4" and 5/16" wrench, wood sealant, highly visible paint( international Orange or white are good choices).

When assembling the boards, keep these three points in mind: Cut or rasp the 30 degree angle on the front of each planer; the bottom 5/16 inch rod strengthens the board and acts as the keel; reverse the pattern to make the starboard planer.

http://www.quintefishing.com/make_your_own_dual_planer_boards.htm

A friend of mine made these boards up 2 years ago & they held up just fine. He used high visability spray paint, doonnoooo the exact type but its for marking stairs, boundry lines, etc. Just go to a Home Center store, or bigger paint store & ask for High Visability Paint Spray.


----------



## roger23

I never made any single boards but, I have made these double ones


----------

